# Calentamiento del Cable Neutro



## Delmer (Oct 7, 2012)

Me gusataria que me explicaron a que se debe que el cable neutro de una acometida se sobrecalienta y me provoca cortocircuito.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 7, 2012)

Delmer dijo:


> Me gusataria que me explicaron a que se debe que el cable neutro de una acometida se sobrecalienta y me provoca cortocircuito.



A mí me gustaría que me explicaras si la línea es trifásica o monofásica.  
Y también que modificación en la instalación se ha hecho o que cosa nueva se ha conectado.


----------



## Delmer (Oct 8, 2012)

Es monofasica y es nueva la instalación


----------



## Scooter (Oct 8, 2012)

En monofásica el cable de neutro se tiene que calentar lo mismo que el de fase ya que hace el mismo trabajo y debería de ser igual en sección y aislamiento.
Si provoca un cortocircuito el cable será porque tiene dañado el aislamiento y hace contacto con algo.

¿Seguro que salta la protección magnética y no la térmica?; ambas están en el mismo elemento; el magnetotérmico (o termomagnético según donde vivas)


----------



## faustors (Oct 8, 2012)

Si se calienta el cable busca bien que normalmente hay un mal contacto en algún sitio... Repasa primero si hay conexiones tipo fast on, pues suelen ser las culpables. Si no, revisa todos los tornillos de las conexiones que no estén flojos. Y, ya más improbable, que no haya algún cable pinzado (a veces se corta el cable por dentro de la funda y de la mala conexión se calienta)


----------



## josb86 (Oct 8, 2012)

armónicos! podria ser


----------



## capitanp (Oct 8, 2012)

Si ambos cables tienen la misma seccion y solo el neutro se calienta es que esta siendo tomada tension de fase de otro lado


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2012)

El cable ¿ Donde se calienta ?

1) Toda su longitud.
2) En las puntas donde hace contacto.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 8, 2012)

Delmer dijo:


> Me gusataria que me explicaron a que se debe que el cable neutro de una acometida se sobrecalienta y me provoca cortocircuito.



haaa .............a mi me gustarian tantas cosas .... 
pero en general no pregunto de caprichito .
si quiero preguntar algo tecnicamente hago eso :
una pregunta tecnica, con fotos, con datos.
y no "eso" que has puesto .


----------



## TESLAMH69 (Oct 8, 2012)

Para poder orientarte, es necesario saber algunas cosas:
Cuántos amperes circulan por tu cable,
 Qué calibre es el conductor
 Se encuentra físicamente conectado a tierra
De que capacidad son tus fusibles o tus termomagnéticos. 
Tienes cargas no lineales (variadores de velocidad, computadoras, equipo electrónico)


----------

